# Art - Learning to draw/paint



## Cirrus (10 Mar 2021)

I've never really had an interest in drawing and paining, I can compose and take a decent photograph but have not really done much other "creative" stuff.

I've recently had my interest piqued and quite fancy learning how to draw and paint. I know there are a few talented people here so wondered what would be the best approach to take to learn?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Randomnerd (10 Mar 2021)

Get a few sketch books and a range of graphite pencils to start with.

A tip from my ex, who is a pro artist: don’t start your book on the first page; pick any other page.

Just look at stuff around you and draw. Experiment with different pressure on the paper, and with different papers. continuous line drawing is a good line practice. As is never using an eraser - there is no wrong....


Learn form first. Everything three d has form, made up of spheres and cubes etc. Practice looking for the forms, and drawing them well


Next understand perspective. Horizons and vanishing points. Puts your form in place.

Light and value next - where light falls and shadows are made, and intensities of lights and darks. Easily explored with cross hatching and shading.


I think anatomy is fundamental, because I like to draw people. Life drawing classes are great for that.

Composition is vital too, when it comes to finishing work. Plan how to fill an artwork to tell the story.


Read John Berger “Ways of Seeing” and look at art. A lot. Enjoy every minute.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

Start simply. A pad of A4 cartridge paper, a few graphite pencils of varying grade, a good putty eraser (it won't tear holes in the paper) and something to use as a board - a wooden tea tray will do if you have one. That's the beauty of art compared to a lot of other hobbies - you really don't need much to get started.

Do you want to stick with pencils? Or try watercolours, acrylics, pastels? I would suggest avoid being tempted by the big selection boxes for now. Start small, with a few basic colours, and gradually build up from there, whatever medium you choose. Either way, don't stint on your equipment - stay away from the very cheap stuff (brushes, paint, and, in some circumstances, paper) as that will be an exercise in frustration. I learnt that the hard way...

Find a subject matter that appeals to you. Landscapes, bowls of fruit, portraits, even racing cars. Whatever floats your boat. It's much more fun drawing and painting something you enjoy than busting your gut painting something you don't. But do pay attention to the basics. There are a lot of good "how to" books knocking around - I really like the Alwyn Crawshaw ones, even though they're a bit long-in-the-tooth these days - but the bottom line is, there's no right way or wrong way of doing things.

And don't dismiss the technique of "squaring up". It really does help.


----------



## delb0y (10 Mar 2021)

Have a look at Proko on the Net / Youtube. He'll sort you out!! Brilliant website and YT channel.


----------



## Lookrider (10 Mar 2021)

Painting by BOB ROSS on tv 
Hes been around years
Not too instructive.
Would be better if he explained more ..but he makes it look easy ..


----------



## MontyVeda (10 Mar 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> ...
> 
> Learn form first. Everything three d has form, made up of spheres and cubes etc. Practice looking for the forms, and drawing them well
> ...


All good advice. 

This page from _How to Draw Comics the Marvel Way _really helped me to see form:







most things are just spheres, cubes and cylinders, or combinations of.

One thing I find really hard is the human form... there's a fine line between a subtle curve that can make a limb look right, or very very wrong. Some might call it cheating but I found tracing images first helped me learn how to do the curves, then copying the same image free hand is a lot easier. Once I'd done a few characters this way, I found it easier to draw from my imagination and did lots of cartoon strips for no other reason than enjoying myself. 

This is all 25 years ago... I stopped doing cartoon strips and found another hobby. Lack of practise means I can't draw for toffee these days. It's not like riding a bike... you have to keep on keeping on.


----------



## Cirrus (10 Mar 2021)

Randomnerd said:


> Get a few sketch books and a range of graphite pencils to start with.
> 
> A tip from my ex, who is a pro artist: don’t start your book on the first page; pick any other page.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips and the recommendations...


----------



## Randomnerd (10 Mar 2021)

Cirrus said:


> Thanks for the tips and the recommendations...


No worries. Always happy to hear more people out drawing and making art. There’s a gallery thread somewhere or was. Maybe we should start a new one of fresh work? Post stuff up for other amateurs to critique? Beats Mhegxit or whatever


----------



## Cirrus (10 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> Start simply. A pad of A4 cartridge paper, a few graphite pencils of varying grade, a good putty eraser (it won't tear holes in the paper) and something to use as a board - a wooden tea tray will do if you have one. That's the beauty of art compared to a lot of other hobbies - you really don't need much to get started.
> 
> Do you want to stick with pencils? Or try watercolours, acrylics, pastels? I would suggest avoid being tempted by the big selection boxes for now. Start small, with a few basic colours, and gradually build up from there, whatever medium you choose. Either way, don't stint on your equipment - stay away from the very cheap stuff (brushes, paint, and, in some circumstances, paper) as that will be an exercise in frustration. I learnt that the hard way...
> 
> ...


I'm basically a complete novice but want to be able to get ideas out and down on a medium. 

I'll definitely start with drawing/sketching and see where it leads, though I'd like to move on to some form of painting (well I think I do). 

Thanks for the ideas...


----------



## Cirrus (10 Mar 2021)

MontyVeda said:


> All good advice.
> 
> This page from _How to Draw Comics the Marvel Way _really helped me to see form:
> 
> ...


Cheers... When you watch some people it just looks fascinating how the images build, I like the square, circle, cylinder concept!


----------



## Cirrus (10 Mar 2021)

delb0y said:


> Have a look at Proko on the Net / Youtube. He'll sort you out!! Brilliant website and YT channel.


Will take a look at Proko, appreciated.


----------



## midlife (10 Mar 2021)

Lookrider said:


> Painting by BOB ROSS on tv
> Hes been around years
> Not too instructive.
> Would be better if he explained more ..but he makes it look easy ..



Watch Bob Ross most weekdays, just to switch off for half an hour. We've done a few of his paintings, liquid white and all that. Was fun but not "artistic" as such.


----------



## Reynard (10 Mar 2021)

Cirrus said:


> I'm basically a complete novice but want to be able to get ideas out and down on a medium.
> 
> I'll definitely start with drawing/sketching and see where it leads, though I'd like to move on to some form of painting (well I think I do).
> 
> Thanks for the ideas...



You can't get more immediate than paper and pencil.

Another book I find very useful is "How to Paint & Draw" by Hazel Harrison.

I've turned my hand to most mediums over the years, but the one I've abandoned is oils - because cats and oils don't really mix. Most of what I do these days is pen & watercolour or coloured pencil. Or a mix of all three.


----------



## Cirrus (11 Mar 2021)

Reynard said:


> You can't get more immediate than paper and pencil.
> 
> Another book I find very useful is "How to Paint & Draw" by Hazel Harrison.
> 
> I've turned my hand to most mediums over the years, but the one I've abandoned is oils - because cats and oils don't really mix. Most of what I do these days is pen & watercolour or coloured pencil. Or a mix of all three.


I'll look Hazel up, thanks...

Cat's and oils, yes I can see the potential issue, the results may be interesting on canvas but I doubt the moggies would like the clean up very much!


----------



## Reynard (11 Mar 2021)

Cirrus said:


> I'll look Hazel up, thanks...
> 
> Cat's and oils, yes I can see the potential issue, the results may be interesting on canvas but I doubt the moggies would like the clean up very much!



I once ended up with a green-pointed black (it took me ages to buff the green pawprints out of the wooden floor) and a yellow-mitted blue. The latter was the night before a show, which was a bit of a squeaky bum moment. Oops... It's been about 12 years since I last painted in oils. 

As for bathing a cat...


----------

